# Error message... Please help somebody...



## nita8857 (Nov 8, 2004)

My os is win. 98 and whenever i try to download a program i get this error message " access to the specified device, path, or file is denied." also, i can't open any applications on my desktop, except for ie, of course. they have the .ink extension. also, if i try to right click on any program another error message pops up saying, "WS_FTP does not appear to have been installed correctly for the current user. Ipswitch WS_FTP will exit." so if i were to right click on my computer then that message would pop up and after i click ok i have the options of going to find files, map network drive, rename and properties. if i click on properties, of course, that first message pops up... 
anyone have any suggestions as to how to fix this problem?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

The problem seems to be related to your registry. Start the Computer in MSDOS.

If the problem started less that five days ago, use the following command and press Enter.

Scanreg /Restore

Select the earliest date listed and press Enter. Restart the computer.

If the problem is more that five days old, use the following Command and press Enter:

Scanreg /Fix

Upon completion, restart the computer.


----------



## nita8857 (Nov 8, 2004)

thanx


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Was the issue resolved?


----------



## nita8857 (Nov 8, 2004)

well yesterday i went ahead and reinstalled windows 98 on this computer because i couldn't get into dos mode, so there's just a few things i need to fix. ...some of my file's extensions don't go to any application anymore and some of my programs i had to reinstall, but other than that everything seems to be up and running.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Can you post those file extensions you have trouble with? I'm enclosing the .exe, .lnk and .com fix files. Save these files in a new folder and change their extension from .txt to .reg. Once done, click on each file and merge them into your registry. Test the computer after a restart.


----------



## nita8857 (Nov 8, 2004)

files from excel, access, outlook, word, and powerpoint. plus those programs won't open up. the error message that i get when i try to open one of those applications basically says that those programs weren't installed on the computer. and before that error message pops up there is one saying compile error in hidden module :TBRun97.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

See if this helps:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=/servicedesks/bin/kbsearch.asp?Article=272066

Otherwise you will need to reinstall Microsoft Office.


----------



## nita8857 (Nov 8, 2004)

yeah, i think i'm just going to have to renistall all of this, because there were a few other programs i had to reinstall from the registry messing up.


----------

